# One less yote



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Thought i would share a pic of the coyote i shot this weekend. Don't know if this the right spot but figured since they fall under a small game license i would put it here. This female came through with three others in a line through the woods spooking several deer that were in my area and ruining an oppurtunity to shoot at least a big doe that had another big deer behind it comeing through the thick stuff to me. This one was the closest to me and stopped stood up with it's front paws on a downed tree facing away from me at 20 yards and i pinned it right to the tree it was standing on, after it shook a few times it snapped my arrow off at the tree rolled over and expired. The night before i had 1 other come through my area and hung out awhile. I gutted this smelly creature and got it cooled down relatively quickly, My uncle who has trapped and tanned tons of hides over the years is gonna stretch and tan it's hide for me.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome job Big Steve. I have seen them critters come in while i have been bow hunting and i have taken a few shots but never scored with the bow.Glad to see it. Now if we could kill 100 of them up here in Crawford County we might just put a dent in the population.
I do have 1 rug and 1 full mount and a few skins but usually i just let em lay where they die.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Bigun',

Good Job! Kill 'em all! Too bad you weren't hunting Squirrels wif a .22. You could have gotten a couple of 'em! Way to go Stevie!

(I know with is spelled wrong, I did it on purpose for effect). 

Fred


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Shoot, I almost got another one anyway but when i dropped my quiver while fumbling for another arrow it spooked and took off. I have never had an oppurtunity to shoot one with a bow before either and was suprised to have seen them on 2 consecutive days. Think this new place i'm hunting has a yote problem?


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

A yote trapper or predator hunters dream. I'd rather yote hunt than deer hunt any day


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

motorcityhtps said:


> A yote trapper or predator hunters dream. I'd rather yote hunt than deer hunt any day


I gotta admit seeing them on a couple different occasions and getting the one and missing the opportunity to get another was alot of fun. I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

motorcityhtps said:


> A yote trapper or predator hunters dream. I'd rather yote hunt than deer hunt any day


My thoughts exactly!

Mitch


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Steve was you hunting state land? Me and AR34 seen a nice looking yote in the middle of the rode in front of a house on Monday while we were out scouting for geese.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

ive been seeing yotes on the state land i hunt the last couple years. just had one come through this saturday, couldnt get a shot on it though.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

firenut8190 said:


> Steve was you hunting state land? Me and AR34 seen a nice looking yote in the middle of the rode in front of a house on Monday while we were out scouting for geese.


Nope wasn't out there firenut. I was hunting a new piece of ground out near coldwater i just recently gained permission on. Seen a total of 5 yotes in 2 sits out there this past weekend.


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

Awesome! I need to find out the laws so if I do see one and can legally harvest it. Also looked like fun to me.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice work on the yote. Liked the Michigan hat too! You must be a heck of a fan to wear that ugly thing out hunting.....maybe a green and white shade would look a little better in the woods.....I have some if you want to wear that instead. :lol: Just messing with ya. Also if you shoot another and you want to have it tanned for a wall hanging don't gut it and cut it from rear foot to rear foot and just tube it out. It will make a nicer final product and you wont have to mess with their smelly guts....they sure can smell sometimes....now go get some more!


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Good job!! I hope you get the others.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

If that would have been a green and white hat, you would be posing with a tirty point buck eh. 

I like shooting them coyotes more than deer also. Good job.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

motorcityhtps said:


> A yote trapper or predator hunters dream. I'd rather yote hunt than deer hunt any day


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Ya don't need to gut yotes. Just case skin them.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

daoejo22 said:


> Ya don't need to gut yotes. Just case skin them.


Yup, someone's mentioned that. Next time perhaps. This is the first coyote i've ever had close enough to shoot with my bow and I figured my uncle could take care of it, so i just gutted it. My bad.


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ranger Ray said:


> If that would have been a green and white hat, you would be posing with a tirty point buck eh.
> 
> lol
> 
> Good job!!!! I have always wanted to get one. I have only seen one in the woods in the 15 years I have been hunting and it was when I was holding my re curve bow. He was at least 50 yards away but had no idea I was there and I got to watch him for a few mins.


----------

